# 2011 Fall Playdate- East Coast



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It is that time of year again!

Planning on having my Fall playdate - CENTRAL/NORTH NJ

October 15th!! 11am - at my home 
My Charity this time is HAVANESE RESCUE!!!! Since I supply all the fosters with special items on the eastern side of the country, you can imagine that I send out packages often. My supply closet is getting low! I am in need of puppia type harnesses Medium and Larges, Leads to go with the harnesses, and small toys. 
Each foster that comes in gets a harness, lead, toy and a handmade blanket especially for them!! We also provide belly bands if they need them, and girlie pants. 
So if you can come to the playdate, please consider bringing a donation to all our Havanese in Rescue. 

Let me know if you can come


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Laurie,
Count us in! As always, you know I'm better at bringing a cash donation We are looking forward to seeing everyone!!! Thanks for putting this together. Let me know if I can bring something!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

We will be there too, can't wait!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yahoo - some of my favorite pups are coming!!!!

Julie - can you please extend the invitation to Meredith and Honey!! We would love to have them!! And this time - bring a good car, and camera batteries - LOL !!!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Who's taking the pics. LOL.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think my guys will just be sporting bandanas for Halloween. They might not even be Halloween theme if I can't locate them I'm too cheap to buy a costume!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats ok, just get them "fall" ones! They will all look adorable no matter what!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Laurief said:


> Julie - can you please extend the invitation to Meredith and Honey!! We would love to have them!! And this time - bring a good car, and camera batteries - LOL !!!!!


LOL! I will try very hard not to have any "issues" this time.

Meredith said they are coming too but I will confirm.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Laurie, have you ever considered getting a vacation home on the west coast so you can hold a play date over here???? :biggrin1: They always look like so much fun!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well Linda if you want to "go in together" out there - and rent me a house for a month or two, I would throw a few of them for you guys!!! LOL 

I will try to get some pics this time - it is just hard for me. AT least the last time we got a great group picture!!! 

We are up to 35 Havanese coming!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Weather lady with her forecast - Farmer's Almanac says "pleasantly dry". Yippeeee!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Laurie......can you PM me your town in NJ, if you don't want to post it here? I'm trying to figure out just how far you are from me!

Thanks,
Alanna


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

so jealous!! wish I was on the East Coast! California sucks. LOL
Your play date always looks SO fun and your yard is just PERFECT for the dogs!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump::bump::bump:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Just a reminder - if you plan on coming and have not let me know - please do!! 

We are up to 41 Havanese!!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hoping everyone has a great time. Wish we could be there. LOTS of pics please.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Hi Laurie - I told Julie that we were coming - but I'm not sure you included us in the headcount - Honey and I will be attending, and can't wait  I'll remind Julie about the car/batteries and anything else she may need 

I need to check the forum more often!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Do you have a head count Laurie?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hehe - Meredith - I too reminded Julie to make sure she has all in order to make it a fun day for her - and not stressful!!! Yes you guys are both "in the count" 
Linda, we are up 46 pups - a couple are not Havs as they siblings - but it will be great!!!

I want to REMIND EVERYONE - who are coming for the playdate. Please remember to bring your chairs!!! I just dont have 47 chairs!! LOL - I have about 20 but not enough to seat everyone!! 

Although it is supposed to rain a bit this week, Saturday looks fabulous!!! Just remember not to bath the pups before they come! They will be in a yard running around - and it might be a little bit muddy!!! 

I cant wait to see everyone!!!


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Could you PM me your town as well? I thought I wasn't going to be free this weekend but I might be and if you're not TOO far....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Looks like it's gonna be a perfect RLH day!!!!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

hey laurie can u email me your address


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

The playdate is ON so far. Although we have gotten rains this week, and a big storm as I type this, tomorrow is supposed to be windy and cool but sunny tomorrow. 

So all who are coming - be prepared for a wet, slightly muddy back yard. But the pups will still have a blast!!!! 

Look forward to seeing you all!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great! See you at 11am~


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

I really wish we could come! We have a friend's bday this afternoon. I can't wait to see the pics though!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone with a private jet, they're not using. ?


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

We had a great time - thanks so much for your hospitality, Laurie!!

Pics soon to come, so nice to see everyone!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

op2ics Pics.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Pictures I want to see pictures!!!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Were you there Elizabeth.?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

No --sadly we missed Elizabeth as she was sick! We had a wonderful time - with wonderful weather and wonderful friends. 
Here are a few pics from my friend Sharon -I probably wont get my pics up till tomorrow.
This is just a little taste of the day. 
The prize for the farthest was DEborah who came with Picasso from Costa Rica!! What are the odds that she would be visiting family nearby?? And then then Sharon & Pat who came down from upstate NY - it was really nice!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Aww Love the pictures. I am so sorry I didn't make it this time.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Laurie, any way you can identify these people. Great pics, more , more.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It was such a terrific day! As usual, many thanks to Laurie & Gabe for hosting this playdate. You are aces in my book. The weather was perfect, food yummy (yes, she feeds us, too) and it is so special to reconnect with forum friends. Oh, and the furbabies had such a great time, too.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

*missed it*



davetgabby said:


> Were you there Elizabeth.?


No I am sick. :0( I have a sinus infection.:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you Laurie, we had a great time as always. It was great to see old friends and meet new ones. Piper had a great time 
Here are a few photos:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

A few more...


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

And my sweet baby now, after a long hard day of play


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

earfax said:


> No I am sick. :0( I have a sinus infection.:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


AAhhh Liz ,you mean to tell me I could have borrowed your private jet. Hope you're feeling better looking at these pics and seeing what you missed. lol


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Pipersmom said:


> And my sweet baby now, after a long hard day of play


That's precious Julie. Thanks for all the pics.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Great pictures! Luna and Dickson had such a great time yesterday and slept very well. Thanks for your hospitality Laurie and Gabe. It was great to see everyone . . . and it turned out to be a perfect day!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Laurie! We had so much fun. This was the first time my guys weren't glued to my side. They were actually social!!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

It looks like it was awesome! So sad we had to miss it. :Cry:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

The pics are wonderful and I will check in for more - such wonderful weather, hope all the havs are very tired from their play!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here are a few more.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great stuff, you certainly have a lovely yard for all these hooligans.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

If you hold the curser over the picture, it should give you an idea as who is in the picture.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

some more


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

more


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Laila was exhausted after the playdate!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

last few


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

simply great. Thanks so much for sharing these.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks DAve - we did have a really good time - and I want to THANK ALL OF YOU who attended -who donated items and monies to Havanese REscue!!! And To the one special person who didnt make it - but sent something anyway  

Now we an start gearing up for the Spring playdate - so DAve start saving your airline miles!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great on you for bringing all this together. Love'd to come ,looks like a riot.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie,
These pictures are amazing! Makes me want to go SOOOO badly, I am going to make one of your playdates this next year if it kills me, looks like SO much fun and how great to see everyone in person 
Kara


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Wish you were closer, looked like fun!


----------

